# Tiger oscar and Jack Dempsey dont mix well?



## Evolite (Sep 20, 2014)

First time here in these forums. Okay so I got a 75 gallon tank with a 4in tiger oscar and I recently got a 5 in jack dempsey and the oscar keeps chasing my JD..what should i do? I really like both fish


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have much (or any) structure in the tank? If not, add a couple of pieces of driftwood, some plants (I would use artificial but it's up to you), and some rocks ... anything to break sight lines and delineate territories. You could add 2 or 3 more cichlids to distract from the one-on-one. Any aggression will be spread around more. Since the Dempsey has just recently been added, it may take a while for it to feel comfortable in the new surroundings. It will be able to handle the Oscar's aggressive tendencies in time. Keep in mind that the 75G tank will work for these fish while small, but you may have to go larger up the road.
Jim


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

When you have only two fish, the dominant one is always going to chase the subdominant fish. It becomes a problem when there is damage, or the subdominant starts to hide all the time. Some great tips have been listed in the previous post, more cover, or more fish...


----------



## Politiceaux (Dec 19, 2014)

Evolite said:


> First time here in these forums. Okay so I got a 75 gallon tank with a 4in tiger oscar and I recently got a 5 in jack dempsey and the oscar keeps chasing my JD..what should i do? I really like both fish


It's highly unlikely that those two will work out together in a 75 gallon four footer.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with everything that's been said. A 75gal is not large enough for these two longterm, nor will only 2 cichlids typically coexist peacefully. Having a larger number cichlids helps spread out the aggression so no one fish gets targeted.

I'd suggest you either get rid of one of them or upgrade to a larger 6ft tank where you could then introduce more fish.


----------

